# New Site - Any Thoughts?



## mlandauer (Nov 3, 2008)

I've just recently made the step into the business world and think I have a good starting point.  I coded the whole site and used Lightroom to create the Simpleviewer gallery.

Check it out:

Murray Photography

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 3, 2008)

I really liked it once I got past the home page with the offcenter text and green letters. I'd center that text and change the font. Cool galleries though.


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 3, 2008)

you have very clear images, but the site is a bit ''old style''


----------

